# Super bowl



## oldognewtrick (Feb 6, 2010)

Who's your team?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 6, 2010)

Superbowl?

Oh, yeah, I remember that show.  That's the show people watch just for the commercials.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, it's official, House Repair Talk, by a 2 to 1 margin, sucessfully predicted the new Super Bowl Champs!!!

Congrats to the Saints.


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 7, 2010)

By a 2 to 1 margin?

Does that mean there were 3 votes altogether?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 8, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> By a 2 to 1 margin?
> 
> Does that mean there were 3 votes altogether?



OK. 2-1 voting for a team at the end of the game. Non-interested or late voters were not included in this very scientific poll.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 8, 2010)

Not even the great State of Florida can pull off an election without a glitch, but you made it look easy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 8, 2010)

We stayed up till mid-nite counting all the ballots...


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 8, 2010)

I voted late... and wrong. My two year screamed all Saturday night and I was asleep by 8:30 so I missed the end.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 8, 2010)

I didn't even see the game.  I was applying grout sealer to the grout lines in a bathroom for the biggest hunk of last Sunday evening.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 8, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I didn't even see the game.  I was applying grout sealer to the grout lines in a bathroom for the biggest hunk of last
> Sunday evening.



They broadcast the Superbowl in Canada? Is it a big deal?


----------



## FlowerBear (Feb 8, 2010)

Saints! What a great game that was.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 9, 2010)

Nestor- I read that as the biggest hunk ! You got something to tell us ?.....


----------

